# Canada proposes nic cap



## Hooked (28/3/21)

https://vapingdaily.com/news/canada-nicotine-cap/
25 March 2021

"Health Canada recently put forth a proposal to cap nicotine levels in vaping products at 20mg/ml. The move comes after provinces like British Columbia and Nova Scotia implemented caps on nicotine products in their respective jurisdictions.

The nicotine cap is also primarily motivated by the supposed “increase” in teen youth vaping in Canada. The government is planning to hold a 75-day listening period where members of the public can comment on the proposal. This outreach led two US nicotine scientists to lend their expertise to the agency via a strongly worded memo outlining the flaws inherent in Health Canada’s request...

*Other Changes Proposed*
The new rule would also amend the Vaping Products and Labelling Regulations, which would change the directive to cap nicotine products at 60mg. It would also prohibit the sale and labeling of any nicotine vaping products that contain nicotine levels higher than the proposed 20mg/ml cap..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

